# Mauna kea



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is on my list. Want to go in the next 12months. I will be ready physically in the next six months. From what I have read it is possible with 28’s on a road bike but you still may have to walk a bit of the gravel. I want to ride all the way. I am 190 pounds. Ex mountain biker. Have done a lot of climbing. I have 25mm tires on one of my road bikes and ride a bit of gravel and smooth single track, not optimal set up. So a gravel bike is appealing to me. 
So, who has done this climb or similar?
What is the best tire width without loosing too much performance on the road?
Assuming compact cranks, what gearing for cassette?

https://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?Col=le-Mauna-Kea&qryMountainID=8349


----------

